# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Sortie de Mare Nostrum 1.4 pour Red Orchestra

## ShinSH

Je vais être franc avec vous, je n'ai pas Red Orchestra. Alors je n'ai pas pu tester ce mod sur la seconde guerre mondiale axé sur les batailles européennes. Je me contenterai de vous transcrire l'avis de Super Menteur, qui a passé plusieurs soirées dessus. News conceptuelle.
 [CPC]ShinSH: il est bien ton mod là?
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: lequel
[CPC]ShinSH: mare nostrum
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: red orchestra et compagnie quoi ?
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: c'est des mod harcore
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: en gros cest la seconde guerre mondiale dans le role d'un soldat
[CPC]ShinSH: genre en deathmatch?
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: ca pete tu vois rien tu te fais buter sans comprendre
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: des fois tu fait des assauts de tranchées
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: et tu SAIS que tu vas crever 20 fois avant de l'atteindre
 [CPC]ShinSH: c'est différent d'insurgency?
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: maps beaucoup plus grandes
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: cest aussi assez moche
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: et tu sens que tu sers de chair à canon
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: genre tu prends sniper
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: tu fais 15 frags
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: mais comme y'a qu'une place
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: tu l'as pas souvent
[CPC]ShinSH: T'as des effets visuels quand t'as des balles qui te frôlent?
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: wai
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: ça se brouille et t'as les bruitages
[CCCPC] Super Menteur: c'est dailleurs pas mal fait
[CPC]ShinSH: ok merciL'installation de ce mod se fait automatiquement via Steam. La mise à jour 1.4 inclut des achievements, des nouvelles cartes, 20 nouveaux véhicules, et 14 nouvelles armes. Et je tiens à remercier Super Menteur qui passe son temps à jouer à des jeux hardcore au lieu de finir sa news hardware qu'il prépare depuis 3 jours.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Super Menteur

Ca se paiera tout ça.  :tired:

----------


## Nono

> Et je tiens à remercier Super Menteur qui passe son temps à jouer à des jeux hardcore au lieu de finir sa news hardware qu'il prépare depuis 3 jours.


Il a mille fois raison  :Bave:

----------


## nesquik

ShinSH, j'aime ta franchise !

----------


## Akodo

On note que ShinSH ne dit pas bonjour aux gens  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

Et qu'il est radin pour ne pas acheter un des meilleurs fps multi coûtant 5€  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

J'avais acheté le jeu lors d'une réduc il y'a 3 siecles. Je l'ai lancé y'a 3 jours, et paf une grosse update d'un gros mods. Comme si c'était juste fait pour que tout l'monde y rejoue en même temps que moi. La classe  :B):

----------


## D.D.

Ce qui est vraiment chouette dans Red orchestra, en plus de l'aspect qui te fait passer pour une troupaille, c'est la vraisemblance du matériel, il n'y a peu voir pas d'anachronismes,
les armes sont très diversifiées et le gameplay adapter (pour un fusil à verrou il faudra cliquer une fois pour recharger avant de pouvoir épauler et tirer).
Enfin que cela est joussif d'avoir un équipage de char bien coordonés et réserver seulement aux tankistes, pas moyen de voir le premier trouffion venu prendre un panzer IV et ce faire un carmaggedon.

En résumé, réalisme historiques et batailles bien retranscrites, pour peu que l'on aime les jeu traitant de cette période l'aspect hardcore ne devrait pas vous rebutez.

----------


## Lezarius

ShinSH aime pas Killing Floor, il préfère residend evil 4.
Et il aime pas Red orchestra.
ça sent le boycott Tripwire!!

----------


## Nono

Ouaip. Pour peu qu'ils mettent définitivement la main sur Ace Team, il va devoir boycotter Zeno Clash aussi  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

Faut vous calmer les gars, je n'ai pas dit que j'aimais pas Red Orchestra, et j'ai apprécié son gameplay le temps d'un WE gratuit.

Et je n'aime pas Resident Evil 4, je préfère The Haunted. Alors je vous demande de vous arrêter. :giscard:

----------


## Darkmistermomy

T'fasson doom c'est mieux.

----------


## Tonight

t'as le droit de pas aimer red orchestra

----------


## Treebeard

> Je vais être franc avec vous, je n'ai pas Red Orchestra. Alors je n'ai pas pu tester ce mod sur la seconde guerre mondiale axé sur les batailles *européennes*.


Nord Africaines.

C'est Darkest Hours qui traite du front de l'ouest




> Et je n'aime pas Resident Evil 4, je préfère The Haunted. Alors je vous demande de vous arrêter. *:giscard:*


:balladur:

Que d'approximations jeune homme ...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Nord Africaines.
> 
> C'est Darkest Hours qui traite du front de l'ouest


Hmmm... Techniquement, et  comme son nom l'indique, Mare Nostrum a revendiqué *tout* le bassin méditerranéen comme son territoire. Ce qui veut dire Crète, Italie, Grèce.
Y'a pas une map en Crète d'ailleurs dans cette release?
*edit* Ah si, et y'a même des maps en Italie...

En tout cas, c'est malin, depuis que j'ai lu cette news j'ai Lily Marleen et My funny Valentine dans la tête...
Surtout pour réentendre les jurons australiens ("We're up shit creek without a paddle!"  "fucking drongo...") ou italiens ("Maledita!"), voire les anglais ("I was cutting barbed wire while you was cutting your milk teeth")...

----------


## Treebeard

> Hmmm... Techniquement, et  comme son nom l'indique, Mare Nostrum a revendiqué *tout* le bassin méditerranéen comme son territoire. Ce qui veut dire Crète, Italie, Grèce.
> Y'a pas une map en Crète d'ailleurs dans cette release?
> *edit* Ah si, et y'a même des maps en Italie...


Ouais techniquement tu as raison, c'est le bassin méditerranéen mais de là à écrire que le mod est axé sur les batailles européennes, il y a de la marge.
La plus part des maps sont en Afrique du Nord.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Bof, ça reste l'Empire, la maison, quoi. C'est pas la scythie comme dans RO:OF :rétrograde:

Bon, sinon, ils avaient dit qu'ils visaient une release pour l'été... J'espère que c'est pas les achievements qui ont repoussé la date comme ça :p


*edit* putain, Steam ils sont pas modernes, c'est pas comme google ou facebook: y'a pas de version en latin... Barbares.
(oui, ça veut dire que j'ai craqué. Rendez-vous sur le champ de bataille, vous me trouverez mort dans l'épave d'un m13/40 , ce qui est l'état normal de cet machin et de son équipage...

----------


## Tonight

pfffff la guerre la guerre toujours la guerre.

Je retourne sur bisounours party puisque c'est comme ça !

----------

